

Telcos vs. big data companies: Which sector will drive consumer robotics? - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/telcos-vs-big-data-companies-which-sector-will-drive-consumer-robotics/

======
hallieatrobohub
NTT’s recent entry into consumer robotics suggests that it’s not just about
Google vs Amazon, or Softbank vs NTT anymore, but about telcos vs big data
companies. With two major and distinct sectors now competing for market share
in consumer robotics, will this impact the way the whole robotics industry
evolves?

